# Real-life Vore



## torachi (Feb 12, 2010)

http://www.thefrisky.com/post/246-oh-no-cheerleader-gets-eaten-by-raptor/


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Feb 12, 2010)

I hate you.


----------



## Aurali (Feb 12, 2010)

I lol'd


----------



## Joeyyy (Feb 12, 2010)

You made my day.  So much lolling


----------



## Marietta (Feb 12, 2010)

I've never wanted to be a cheerleader in my whole life until now...


----------



## Chiper12 (Feb 13, 2010)

So much win.


----------



## Molotov (Feb 13, 2010)

goddamn
Well, if you hungry, you hungry.


----------



## Bittertooth (Feb 13, 2010)

That was great.  the commentary made it extra funny.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Feb 13, 2010)

That's lulzworthy


----------



## Duality Jack (Feb 13, 2010)

I approve. Completely lol worthy.


----------



## south syde dobe (Feb 13, 2010)

I agree with everyone else :3


----------



## torachi (Feb 14, 2010)

Glad you all enjoyed as much as I did


----------

